# Sudden Hind Leg Paralysis



## Saxloveschicken (May 30, 2013)

Hi, my Saxon, a 9 year old gsd cross has been in and out of the vets for the last 2 weeks, and has now been staying there so ce Thursday.

His hind legs have suddenly become paralysed with very little other symptoms. His blood work is fine, hes well in his self, but can't move at all due to his back legs. He can still feel pain though.

The CT scan showed a slight bulge in his discs, but nothing serious enough to cause paralysis. His spinal fluids were coloured, so there's something not right there and hes started a course of antibiotics, but he has no fever or anything to suggest meningitis apart from the fluids having usual things in them. (the words were so scientific and foreign sounding to me that I can't remember what he has high levels of in the spinal fluids).

The vet suggested that an MRI scan would better identify if anything from his discs had shot out into his spine (fibralcartiloma ot something similar?) but I've already spend £2000 and only have means to spend another £1000 on him and the MRI plus surgery is more than that.

I wondered if anyone had experienced anything similar and had some advice?

Also, the vets have had him since Thursday, but he won't eat with them, only eating when i visit. They want to observe him but aren't actually carrying out any procedures. I want to take him home as i feel like it will raise his spirits and give him the will to recover, not to mention eat and drink more regularly. The vets seem to ser my point of view but would prefer to keep him there. I'm only allowed to visit for about 4 hours a day. Any thoughts on taking him home vs leaving him here would be appreciated.

Thanks,
Jenny


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Do you have access to acupuncture? It may be too late to reverse the paralysis but I do know my dogs's acupunturist has reversed paralysis.


----------



## Fade2Black (Apr 30, 2012)

Ya when my Kaos was alive he had to spend 2 and a half days at the vet while they treated him for Hemorrhagic GastroEnteritis. He wouldn't eat a thing either.....

I would ask the vet if bringing him home might do anything to worsen or make permanent what might be happening to him. Yes he will feel much better at home but you don't want to take a chance on making things worse.... Hope he makes a full speedy recovery....


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Fibrocartilaginous embolism dogs | FCE | Pet Neurologist Miami | SE Vet Neurology

These are Doxie people, but get back stuff: Dodgerslist: canine back problems home page they have a forum I would check out and post on. 

Has info: Handicapped Pets | Dog Wheelchairs Help Disabled Pets Live a Better & Healthy Life and Support and Help for Injured and Disabled Pets

I would ask what they think it could be - give me a list. Then on that list, what are the treatment options for each. Are there major differences in meds or modes of treatment that would make it even worth it to get the MRI. 

For instance, if the major treatment indication is strict bed rest (which many vets do not trust people will do - and I will say having seen too many people mess it up, I don't blame them) across the board for any of the possibilities, then no real reason to do an MRI to find out why (other than knowing for sure, which is great, but could that money be spent on other things to help the dog perhaps). 

If there are radical differences in treatment - like things/meds/protocols that conflicted (like you see in treating autoimmune vs other issues) then the MRI could be essential. 

You will see with the FCE in that link, no surgery. Also in that link - other things it could be:


> There are many causes of spinal cord dysfunction in dogs, including slipped disks, meningitis/myelitis, tumors, infections, cysts and malformations, stenosis and instability to name a few. A thorough neurological examination by your veterinarian or by a veterinary neurologist can help to narrow the list of possible causes.


I would maybe ask to be able to take CT and other info to a neurologist vet (if your vet is not one) for a consult. 

Let us know.


----------



## Saxloveschicken (May 30, 2013)

Thanks for this. My vet is an orthapedic specialist so had suggested operating as he would be able to drill into the spine to remove the fragment, if the MRI scan could give the location. Reading that the condition can heal without surgery, and that this is more mainstream, is very useful to know. I know some more results have come through for the vet to explain on Monday, its so hard being patient and waiting.

In the meantime im very happy having my boy back at home, his appetite us insatiable, compared to not eating whilst at the vets.

I have read great things about accupuncture, my vet has said that this is a route we'll go down if he doesn't improve with conventional medicine. At the moment the focus is on diagnosis so we know what we're dealing with.


----------



## Saxloveschicken (May 30, 2013)

The more I read about FCE the more I'm unsure if this fits his symptoms, although the vet thinks that this is the most likely cause. 

The condition began 2 weeks ago with wobbly legs and improved rapidly, then 1 week ago his hind legs became totally paralysed. Everything I've read about FCE is that it doesnt worsen after the first 24 hours. Does anyone have any experience of this? 

I'm also sensing that there's some pain, however, he has hip dysplasia and mild arthritis and has never let me touch his back legs, I need to touch his back legs a lot now and his stomach is getting a lot of squeezing from using a towel to support his back legs. When people say that FCE does not come with pain, does it still make sense that he may be experiencing pain in his back legs from another cause? (I'm not 100% on the definition of 'deep pain' vs normal pain). 

I'm also confused about why his spinal fluids weren't clear as it seems that they should be clear if it's FCE. 

I'm waiting for a call from the vets, but the results came back on Saturday and they still havent had time to go through these with me, being 6pm is doesnt look like they will tonight either, the wait it driving me crazy!


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Tick diseases, toxoplasmosis?


----------



## Oberan's Dad (Feb 20, 2013)

Had to put my 10 year old lab down last summer after similar symptoms. Vet said she had something similar to a stroke. He said in dogs it rarely affects the brain because they are wired differently. Usually takes out the hind quarters instead. She had three episodes over a period of a few weeks. Each time got worse until she couldn't stand. Started out overnight where she woke up and was moving slowly dragging a foot making it raw and only slightly improved temporarily after starting a steroid treatment. Then got instantly worse a week later. After the third episode she couldn't get up without help and would quickly fall over. She never appeared to be in much pain but became very depressed. Hope this isn't the same thing. I'm very sorry for what you're going through. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Morton (May 21, 2013)

Did they start your dog on steroids?

We are right in the middle of a similar problem. Bear (8 months) has had intermittent episodes of collapse and paresis for about two months now. The residual ataxia had previously resolved w/in 12 hours except for this last time.

After being unable to walk for about a week, prednisone has got her up and moving again. She is also on heavy duty abx for a suspected CSF infection.

We have had several wrong diagnoses including epilepsy. Hopefully this current one is the right one.

Good luck with you dog. It is hard to not know how to help them.


----------

